# The Winter 18/19 Unicorn Hunt!



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

As we arc into the season of pumpkin spice lattes, extravagant materialism and celebrations of hard work, I find myself at something of a personal and professional crossroads. I've got a considerable bit of fancy book learning and the mechanism and desire to use it, and both my wife and I have decent jobs here in Houston, but we're also tired of being hundreds of miles away from family and we're tired of swamp (although it's not as terrible as it sounds). Our lease is up in January, school commitments are nearly over, and I've got a powerful wandering streak that hungers for cold air, forested rocky mountains, and the opportunity to do more than ride the truck while still riding the truck.

Professionally, I'm pretty close to the apex of a realistic suburban/urban 911 agency's field path pre-supervisor, I've got a great schedule, and I enjoy what I do, but I know I need to use my book learning to keep it from stagnating. To this end, I've got to do _something_ extra- be it teaching, moonlighting in some capacity, or shaking it for dollar bills and cheeseburgers at a truck stop. However, I've also got a talent and liking for IFT work (especially the CCT aspect) and I'm pretty good as an FTO/instructor/whatnot, which are roles effectively closed off to me at present due to my shift assignment and disdain for stand-up 24 hour shifts.

So, with that in mind, I'm officially starting the Fall/Winter 2018/19 Unicorn Hunt Job and Movement Search!

Pay is somewhat important, in that it has to pay the bills and costs of living, but the actual wage/hours are definitely open to local factors and such. In general terms, I reckon it's got to be at least $50k a year without literally living at work.

Medicine and protocols are important, but not dealbreakers. I'm looking for at least a level of autonomy that lets me do the right thing for patients that need it. Functionally, I reckon the floor here is something like Central CA (Kern or Fresno?), with things like RSI or whatnot being helpful. Not LA County, for many reasons. Equipment isn't terribly important, although I prefer Stryker over Ferno and would like a place amicable to 21st century tools like VL, powerload, etc.

I am not particularly into flight. 

Don't mind working with fire at all, but would need to be at least a professional equal to them, and would strongly prefer roles where we are the lead medical. Preference to 911-performing places, but open to IFT operations if the conditions are right.

Job really needs to have the opportunity for meaningful learning, advancement and change. Ideally, looking for an FTO or supervisory role immediately, or in the short term, and looking for the ability to help make a positive impact on the organization. It is actually OK if that organization is currently distressed or in need or whatnot; I'm actually looking for a role where I can really help beyond the truck. I'm....not super-interested in jobs that take years to 'prove yourself' or that require aimless progressions like 'station captain' or 'honor guard' or whatnot, I'm looking more for roles where I can help to make things better. The size of the organization isn't of massive importance; I can work with pretty much anything. Also, not a firefighter, so if you know of a place that requires you to be an actual real-life firefighter to be a paramedic, probably not super-high on my list.

Area is of moderate importance; I am not opposed to going rural or frontier, but for family reasons, I prefer the Western USA or Union country. Very, very little interest in the Deep South. Texas gets some preference, as does Colorado. Needs to have some sort of professional opportunity for my wife too; she is an experienced medical-office administrator currently in quality control, a phlebotomist, and an EMT. Placed you can wear jeans, cowboy boots and drive a Focus are of preference.

Certifications/Training/Education:
NR-Paramedic x 9 years (911/IFT/68W), mostly 911, reckon I can do alright with pretty much anything. Some supervisory and FTO experience.
Active TX paramedic, inactive CO/OK/NM (can reactivate at any time)
Mongo is of above-average strength and intelligence and can lift things up AND put them down.
UMBC CCEMTP
Usual card courses, not an instructor anymore, but can get.
TX EMS instructor
AAS-Paramedic, bachelor's degrees in education and healthcare management, about to have a master's in healthcare administration.

So, let the hunt begin! If you've got any advice, leads, tips, or a desire to see where this misplaced CalTexOkian is looking, please join in!


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

First on the radar is Clear Creek County, Colorado:

https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=1a810ad228537c21

This is interesting for a few reasons. It looks like you're more than just a field medic- it looks like you're expected to perform as an FTO, in assistant-administrative roles, and as a field medic. This is very interesting to me, but I'd like to know more.

The Wiki makes it sound like a fairly isolated mountain area you go through to get to Denver- what's out there?

@Tigger and other Coloradoans, what's this place like?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

I would say Gunnison Colorado.  I wish I could go back.  But starting pay is only 40k base.  But they do CCT ift.  Wilderness 911.  And they are affiliated with the hospital so you help out with the sick patients in the hospital as well.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 22, 2018)

https://www.ziprecruiter.com/c/SOUT...ngen,TX?ojob=1936adcbea463b7ff815f0f9c38161b0


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I would say Gunnison Colorado.  I wish I could go back.  But starting pay is only 40k base.  But they do CCT ift.  Wilderness 911.  And they are affiliated with the hospital so you help out with the sick patients in the hospital as well.



This does interest me, especially if they can be convinced to pay more.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 22, 2018)

I loved it there . Wish I never had to leave.  They have two postings for a medic.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 24, 2018)

SUPERVISING EMS OFFICER - CAPTAIN (FIELD SUPERVISOR & NREMT PARAMEDIC in Vermont

As you know, most large EMS organizations want you to be a staffer before you become a boss.  the exception is many will hire a director or agency head from the outside. 

Some smaller organizations will hire the right supervisor from the outside (and my former coworker was hired as a managing EMS officer at the Vermont agency).

Larger organizations (in theory) have more opportunities, provided you are willing to put the time in; smaller organizations will hire you into those positions, provided you have the experience doing the job or are exactly the candidate they are looking for.

good luck.  I have done the search before, and found myself disappointed in the choices I made (for various reasons).  There aren't many unicorn EMS agencies, as they all have drawbacks, and requires some sacrifices.


----------



## KingCountyMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

We will be hiring 2-4 a year for the next few years I'm sure. Yes you go to school again but you are well paid to go to school, bennies and retirement in the IAFF without actually being a FF. There is also the opportunity for all kinds of teaching here, Paramedic Training, King County EMS and several EMT programs in the area.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 24, 2018)

If you want the ability to RSI but are not interested in flight then you should avoid CA. RSI is not in the state scope for paramedics and the only prehospital service that can do RSI are HEMS.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

KingCountyMedic said:


> We will be hiring 2-4 a year for the next few years I'm sure. Yes you go to school again but you are well paid to go to school, bennies and retirement in the IAFF without actually being a FF. There is also the opportunity for all kinds of teaching here, Paramedic Training, King County EMS and several EMT programs in the area.



No-go for King County Medic One, I just have no interest in going into a pure field-medic role and I can teach here in Texas just as easily. Heck, I'm an in-charge at a place that's more advanced than M1....it would literally be a downgrade.


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 24, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> If you want the ability to RSI but are not interested in flight then you should avoid CA. RSI is not in the state scope for paramedics and the only prehospital service that can do RSI are HEMS.


Our ground unit does the occasional RSI. I hardly doubt his unicorn would be found at our agency though. GL @RocketMedic.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

No unicorn here, even though I'd love to say my place is great, it's far from it.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 24, 2018)

https://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=4b018a723a36c1b1

This is interesting. I'm in no way qualified...but this could be something. If only I had the required experience!

Hall and its breathren are interesting in that they might be willing to give a man a chance, so I'm not discounting anything. With that being said, I've also got preferences. I could certainly see myself as an educator @ Hall or something like it.


----------



## Old Tracker (Sep 24, 2018)

Van Horn is a little berg.  Lots of traffic passes by, but that's about it.  The Pilot truck stop and McDonald's are probably the busiest spots in town. That being said, you might make some inquires, because I'm pretty sure there aren't going to be tons of applicants.  The Rio Grade Valley might have some opportunities also. McAllen and Edinburg have lots of hospitals and South Texas Community College has some med classes. UT Pan American, in Edinburg is supposed to get, or has an actual Med school.  Good luck whichever way you go.


----------



## Lo2w (Sep 25, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I would say Gunnison Colorado.  I wish I could go back.  But starting pay is only 40k base.  But they do CCT ift.  Wilderness 911.  And they are affiliated with the hospital so you help out with the sick patients in the hospital as well.



Made it out that way on vacation last week. Loved the area.


----------



## Bullets (Sep 25, 2018)

Bennington is on my short list of places id want to move to if i really had my druthers. Ive been looking into moving up that way, Vermont, Maine area. I have a house in upstate NY but medic jobs in that area are sparse, still pretty volunteer. I need to be near some body of water if i cant be near the Atlantic

I really want a place that i can still use my rescue skills too


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 25, 2018)

A friend asked me why I'm still wanting to be on the truck as opposed to pure hospital admin, but honestly, after doing this full-time since 2012, I really only feel like I just recently got good at it. I don't want to let that go yet.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 25, 2018)

We have a Lt. spot open. Our protocols aren't amazing, but this isn't a mother may I system and I do have wiggle room if it is the patients best interest. Fire is separate. Variable quality on medical stuff, some medics hidden in their midst, but overall good hands to have around and definitely good at what they do with FD things. Pay should definitely be what you want based on your experience, 4 on/off schedule. That being said, pay here is not as good as other placea on average unless you put in a lot of time. Our supervisors don't really do much with clinical stuff and I'd argue that I might have more up to date knowledge than some. I'm sure that could be changed, but as the normal day to day....No RSI or even sedative facilitated intubation, it is pretty much cardiac arrest only. We do have VL on sup trucks. Ferno power load stretchers being phased in which I love.

Plenty of things I don't like that burns people out, but I've also struck a balance here where I haven't gotten to that point.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 26, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> We have a Lt. spot open. Our protocols aren't amazing, but this isn't a mother may I system and I do have wiggle room if it is the patients best interest. Fire is separate. Variable quality on medical stuff, some medics hidden in their midst, but overall good hands to have around and definitely good at what they do with FD things. Pay should definitely be what you want based on your experience, 4 on/off schedule. That being said, pay here is not as good as other placea on average unless you put in a lot of time. Our supervisors don't really do much with clinical stuff and I'd argue that I might have more up to date knowledge than some. I'm sure that could be changed, but as the normal day to day....No RSI or even sedative facilitated intubation, it is pretty much cardiac arrest only. We do have VL on sup trucks. Ferno power load stretchers being phased in which I love.
> 
> Plenty of things I don't like that burns people out, but I've also struck a balance here where I haven't gotten to that point.


Where is this?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 26, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Where is this?


Richmond VA


----------



## Bullets (Sep 26, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> Richmond VA


RAA?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 26, 2018)

Bullets said:


> RAA?


Yep.


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 27, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> We have a Lt. spot open.


Looks like you have a director spot open too: https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr...97&lang=en_US&source=CC3&ccId=19000101_000001

My county is a pretty progressive one, but we don't do RSI either.... there seems to be differing opinions as to whether it's good or bad for the patient, and some of the reports and studies I have read question it's use in EMS.


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 27, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> Looks like you have a director spot open too: https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr...97&lang=en_US&source=CC3&ccId=19000101_000001
> 
> My county is a pretty progressive one, but we don't do RSI either.... there seems to be differing opinions as to whether it's good or bad for the patient, and some of the reports and studies I have read question it's use in EMS.


We have a lot open lately, there have been quite a few supervisor/managerial spots that opened up the past few months along with a **** ton of our regular road crew turnover.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 27, 2018)

StCEMT said:


> We have a lot open lately, there have been quite a few supervisor/managerial spots that opened up the past few months along with a **** ton of our regular road crew turnover.


Interesting. Sea change in the organization?


----------



## StCEMT (Sep 27, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> Interesting. Sea change in the organization?


I see change in faces mostly. I see new management changes in ops that so far aren't thrilling as far as my initial impression goes. I don't see changes that are particularly interesting or exciting other than a bunch of new equipment, some of which was likely just because of a legal requirement (power stretchers). To be fair, a lot of stuff in that area has been good changes such as computers (love), radios (didn't care about that), CAD system, supply boxes at some hospitals, and we roll out a new and hopefully significantly better (to be determined) PCR system in a few days. That doesnt really do much for morale or retention long term though. If there are other changes going on I'm too far down the totem pole to be in the loop.

I'm honestly not convinced I see changes that would make me want to make this place a career and I genuinely like working here as a whole. I thought about applying for the Lt. simply for interview practice before my exit plan, but I don't truly want it. I don't think I'd be a good Lt. here. I get along with pretty much everyone great, but I'm not a poster boy for the company way, I'm pretty damn critical about what we do (or don't do). I don't think that would go over well for long.

It's fun as **** working here. I love my coworkers and I have learned a lot here. It's just not my idea of a career. It has potential to be an awesome place to stay. If a lot changed, I would absolutely consider it long term. But in it's current way, no. And turnover reflects that. Y'all have a general sense of how long I've been here. The most current round of new hires are have an employee number higher than mine by hundreds.

But that doesn't mean it isn't changing or won't change in better ways, it is. It's just not my image of a place I would settle in for the long haul at right now.


----------



## kev54 (Sep 29, 2018)

Ada County Paramedics may have what your looking for and they also have a diverse array of specialty teams.
Aero Methow Valley Rescue Service in Eastern WA in the Twisp area has good specialty teams and a advanced scope or practice because of the rural environment.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Sep 29, 2018)

Ada county won't pay you want you want.  And you have to start at the bottom to go up.  And they are set in their ways till a new director comes in.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 30, 2018)

kev54 said:


> Ada County Paramedics may have what your looking for and they also have a diverse array of specialty teams.
> Aero Methow Valley Rescue Service in Eastern WA in the Twisp area has good specialty teams and a advanced scope or practice because of the rural environment.



What do they run in Twisp, 500 calls a year? Beautiful place but I’d be bored out of my mind.


----------



## kev54 (Oct 1, 2018)

700 plus for the whole service. 3 hour transport on avg which is from dispatch to dropping a patient at the hospital and back but sometimes longer than 3 hours. Lots of specialty teams and active involvement with SAR, Swat team for the county, and community paramedicine. Their are ways to stay busy I am sure. I looked into it a while back. I heard good things from staff there and friends who knew staff there.


----------



## NPO (Oct 1, 2018)

@RocketMedic

[Poke]


----------



## Summit (Oct 1, 2018)

Clear Creek is certainly not remote! It's just one county west of Denver and I70 runs through it (generating a lot of the call volume) and it has 4 14k peaks. There's rivers, mountains, biking, hiking, fishing, hunting, breweries, and more. Most of the economy is related to tourism/travel or the molybdenum mine.

You could live in Golden or Lakewood (West Denver) if you want the city (tons of medical offices for your wife).
You could live in Georgetown if you want a mountain town with a lake just 15 minutes from skiing.
You could live in Evergreen if you want more of the mountain suburbs feel while being only 45 minutes from downtown Denver.
You could live in Idaho Springs for a central location and lower cost of living.

Now that said, all your transports are going to be 30+ minutes as the most acute medical facility in the county is an urgent care or a first aid room at a ski area. There is a Level 1 about 30-60 minutes from most places in Clear Creek. On occasion of traffic disasters jams, there's a Level 3 30-60 minutes the other way.

Beware driving East on weekend afternoons/evenings or West on Fri nights or weekend mornings.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2018)

This is very interesting. And those mountains are beautiful. I miss terrain.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> This is very interesting. And those mountains are beautiful. I miss terrain.


Well in any case, check your PMs.


----------



## Summit (Oct 2, 2018)

RocketMedic said:


> This is very interesting. And those mountains are beautiful. I miss terrain.


Do you know how to ski decently? You could side gig as an ALS ski patroller which usually results in free season passes for you and your family and some extra cash. SAR usually is looking for volunteers too. I don't know if CCEMS has a paid SAR paramedic program with Alpine Rescue, but some neighboring agencies do that.

Tigger you coming to EMSAC?


----------



## Tigger (Oct 2, 2018)

Summit said:


> Do you know how to ski decently? You could side gig as an ALS ski patroller which usually results in free season passes for you and your family and some extra cash. SAR usually is looking for volunteers too. I don't know if CCEMS has a paid SAR paramedic program with Alpine Rescue, but some neighboring agencies do that.
> 
> Tigger you coming to EMSAC?


I am indeed!


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 2, 2018)

I ski like an albino chihuahua hunts. Poorly and without talent. I can toboggan well though.


----------

